# hich New Sub-Compact Tractor



## Bergy (Dec 26, 2013)

I am debating between the John Deere X738/739 and the Kubota BX 1870. Looking for recommendations. I will be mainly using it for blowing snow and mowing lawn. I may use a tiller as well. I have never had a Diesel engine so the smell, etc. is a concern. 

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I drive a diesel truck and warm it up every morning, you don't have the smell unless you're standing directly in line with the exhaust fumes. Even so it's not that bad. I wouldn't discount a tractor based on it, and a diesel is a selling point if anything.


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

I just got a BX-2670, same basic tractor with a lot more ooomph. When it comes to blowing snow, more ooomph is always better. I wouldn't want to try it with any less than what I have now. Wait, I have, and I never wanna go back!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a 2210 JD diesel, absolutely no complaints. bought it new a few years ago, theres really no diesel smell to bother you. Im not saying its better then the orange tractor, I know several folks that are happy with them also.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Well if ya Lucky, Diesel will make ya horney, like it does to some of us. I love it. Ok so I'm a trucker, but, I have two Diesel tractors and the smell is never noticeable. Now Gas Exhaust, that Stinks. Besides, you will love the economy of your Diesel


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Go with the Diesel. Way more bottom end torque... Less maintenance as long as you keep all the filters clean. Don't let the concern of smell steer you away from an engine that will far outlast any gas counterpart. I have nothing against gas engines however, on a tractor, Diesel is the way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also, If funding permits, go with four wheel drive... You'll never look back!!!


----------

